# conectar sensores de humo por el puerto RJ45



## jhonbass (May 22, 2007)

hola quiero hacer un proyecto donde se puedan conectar sensores de humo y ver su activacion atravez de la computadora, por medio del puerto rj45 estuve viendo una pagina y hay un sensor con cable utp y conector rj45 sera posible leer los datos por aqui?

http://www.comseg.cl/catsensores.html mirenla parece fino solo que el precion no me parecio jejeje   debe haber la forma de poder hacerlo uno mismo con la ayuda de ustedes ,quiero saber  como esta conectado al cable y que programa en c o cualquiere otro lenguaje  se usaria de modo que cuando se active mande uan señal al computador y muestre que se ha activado dicho sensor 

lo que quiero hacer es conectar 8 sensores exactamente y hacer una especie de mapa donde se visualizen los sensores distribuidos con imagenes de sensores  que cambien de estado de modo animado cuando se activen 

agradeceria de verda los aportes que me puedan dar muchas gracias


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

Claro, esos 8 sensores lo conectas al puerto paralelo y luego lo lees por medio de un programita en visual o en builder.


----------



## gabrielz1 (May 22, 2007)

hola jhonbass; lo que viste son sensores que se comunican atraves del protocolo TCP/IP y para que puedas sensarlo solo es conectarlo a tu PC por medio de dichos puerto mediante un programa destinado para ello, si quieres monitorear sensores por el puerto paralelo tienes que seguir varios pasos:
primero conseguir tusensor, el sensor puede ser variador de resistencia, variador de voltaje o corriente. de acuerdo a tu sensor elegir un circuito adecuado para traducir dicha señal.
Seguando convertirlo dicha señal analogica que pro lo general es voltaje, convertirlo a digital de 8 o 10 bits de palabra.
tercero diseñar un demultiplexor para hacer ingresar el sensor adecuado a tu PC por medio del puerto paralalo.
Cuarto diseñar un software en visual c++, c/c++ u otro programa para poder recivir dichos datos y visualizarlos.
asi que es un poco tedioso el cosntruir todo ello.
Por eso para fasilitar todo este trabajo los sensores vistos ayudan mucho, pero cambian de puerto y lo conectan al puerto RJ45, para ello se utiliza los programas socket, para poder leerlos.
espero que te aya ilustrado algo.


----------



## jhonbass (May 23, 2007)

hola huyy como que hay que hacer varias cosas me dices que si se pueden leer atravez del puerto rj45 eso me facilitaria mucho todo y me encargaria solo de del software para poder leerlos ahora solo me queda investigar como conectarlos al cable utp por lo que vi el precio de este sensor es costoso por ahi debe haber la forma de poder conectarlos.
agradecido por el aporte .
esperamos mas opiniones con este caso 
muchas gracias


----------

